# BC/BS Senior Plan



## nyyankees (Nov 11, 2009)

BC/BS Senior Plan is looking for an Anesthesia Modifier for a procedure we performed - of course they won't say - since the Dr was alone and they follow Medicare rates - should it be AA?

Not very fluent in anesthesia coding - but willing to research and learn. Thanks!!


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Nov 11, 2009)

if the anesthesologist preformed the procedure him/herself, yes you would use AA but if there was a CRNA on case you have to use qk/qx

hope this helps


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you!!!!


----------

